# MS Publisher v Serif WebPlus X2



## Pen4God (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be very interested on any comments, feedback, advice, etc., from those who have had experience with MS Publisher 2000 and/or Serif WebPlus X2.

You will see the reason for this thread if you see my other thread in the Website Design Counsel forum: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f185/pen4god-ministries-233234.html*

Look forward to your replies. This is a great site, and I hope to use it more and more as the days go by!

Every blessing

Pen4God :4-book:


----------

